# Favourite SNL Skit



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I was watching this Saturday Night Live special last night, and got to thinking how many great skits they did overt the years. Sure, SNL has really not produced anything funny in a while but some times they come out with a real gem.

It was also sad to remember the loss of some great comedic geniuses. (Farley, Hartman, Belushi).

Some of my favoiurites:
Farley auditioning for a Chip N Dales dancer.
The sketch with Alec Baldwin as the greatest actor who cannot pronounce certain words properly (esophagus pronounced eso *** us)
The many weekend updates. Especially with Dennis Miller.
And of course the Cowbell sketch.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Skits from the early days of the show, like this one, come to mind...


----------



## mannypwife (Feb 15, 2005)

(Hijacking wife's laptop)

Alec Baldwin's Schweaty Balls Sketch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uRt_4y0wKc
Any of the Celebrity Jeopady sketches with Will Ferrell http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=SNL+Celebrity+Jeopardy&search=Search
Any Mango with Chris Kattan
The entire show with The Rock. (Notably Nicotrel) http://media.putfile.com/SNL-Nicotrel-Rock
Cork Soakers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWl7xohLWp0


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

_The Continental_ with Christopher Walken. And the ads Yardapult, Colon Blow, and A.M. Ale.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Rob Schneider and Christian Slater in the African Antique shop, You put your weed in there.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Doug beat me to the punch. Having grown up with the original late-night ads like this when TV was live, this was a great skit ............... except for the bass. Being a New Yorker, who never fished, I nearly died when Dan A. popped one into the blender. A Great Skit.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I was a fan of the Cone Heads skits.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Some great mentions in this thread. I would like to give special mention to one moment of Celebrity Jeopardy: "Anal bum cover"

[Edit: Just remembered Point/Counterpoint. "Jane, you ignorant slut!"]


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The Olympia Café.

No Coke! _Pepsi!_


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

A heretic here:

* Martin Short and Harry Shearer as the two pathetic guys doing a synchronized swimming routine to the theme from "Raiders of the Lost Ark."
* For sheer squirminess: Harvey Keitel being "assisted" on the toilet by Kevin Nealon.
* The Conitnental, as pointed out by The Doug.
* Commercials: Robot Insurance with Sam Waterston; "Big Red" (He's big, big, big and he's red, red, red...."


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug, that's one of my favourites! *Cheezeborger!* 

Sadly, watching SNL last night (I caught the Borat opening sketch and decided to give SNL _one more chance_), my thought was: How is this program still on the air? I haven't seen a consistently good show since Robin Williams in 1988 - did the "Classically Trained Shakespearean Porn Star" bit.

SNL is little more than filler on a Saturday night. Hasn't been truly funny in a looooooooooong time. 

M


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Bill Murray singing 'Star Wars'.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/86527/bill_murray_sings_star_wars/


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

That reminds me of Murray as Hercules. 

MF: Men's Synchronised swimming, how could I forget!

I saw the Best of 06/07 and it is quite sad that they could not even string together one good episode from many others (13-26?).


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Beej: Murray's dubbed Hercules was extremely funny as well. "I shall undertake a rigorous exercise regimen and come back to destroy you!"


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Billy Crystal's Fernando, the Festrunk Brothers, Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey, Killer Bees, Land Shark, Nick the Lounge Singer...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

*I got a fever ...*

I'm surprised that no one has yet mentioned this Walken/Ferrell skit. (Hmmm, maybe trying to avoid it, pardon me for my lack of discretion.  )

"Wearing my gold-plated diapers ..." 










(Edit: D'uuuuh! Of course MaxPower mentioned it right off the bat. That's what I get for skimming, instead of reading.  )


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Beej said:


> [Edit: Just remembered Point/Counterpoint. "Jane, you ignorant slut!"]


Beej, you ignorant slut! beejacon


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Given the politics of the participants GA well, you know...

Besides, I don't sleep around (not necessarily by choice).


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

John Belushi's meltdown on Weekend Update - "March comes in like a Lion and goes out like a lamb"

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
Classic


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

John Belushi doing the Samuri tailor.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Not exactly a SNL sketch but was on SNL Mr. Bill. 

Noooooooooo Mr. Hands! :lmao:


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Ena said:


> John Belushi doing the Samuri tailor.


...or the Samurai delicatessen owner. 

Billy Crystal did great schtick for a season or two, and the most memorable for me was when he played the elderly weather man.

"...and to my sister Rose in Miami Beach. Don't be a cheapskate, put on the air-conditioner! COUGH! COUGH!" 

How about when Eddie Murphy was painted as a white guy, and did a send of up a white person.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

BigDL said:


> Not exactly a SNL sketch but was on SNL Mr. Bill.


That does TOO count!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

For those who believe that Saturday Night Live isn't funny "lately," or for a long time, or during a set period... of course not. Some of the humour always comes from watching familiar skits and characters that speak to a particular generation. Someone who thought the "bees" or Belushi's Samurai were funny probably didn't see Will Ferrell's Ted Kozynski. I watched the 90s special last night--it's on again tonight--and didn't recognize a lot, although I may have tuned in from time to time.

Weekend Update somehow stands the test of time despite its topicality, or because of it.

Otherwise, tastes change, characters become funny or stop being funny, some casts are better than others, and sometimes you have to watch for a few months to get into it, if you can stand it for the few good moments, as most of it is dreck. There's still nothing else like it on TV for sketch comedy, although there is lots of good fake/satirical news to be had.

Chevy Chase's Weekend Update
Chevy Chase vs. Richard Pryor
The Church Lady
Wayne's World
John Belushi's grave-dancing
Andy Kaufman
Adam Sandler's newsdesk songs
Gilda Radner vs. Jane Curtin
Will Ferrell's cheerleader
Mike Myer's Simon and Diether
Eddie Murphy as Gumby, and K-I-L My Landlord
Buck Henry
Celebrity Jeopardy
Darrell Hammond as Bush, Clinton, Gore
etc.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I didn't find most of the original SNL funny at all--except when Steve Martin guested. And I was old enough to watch the episodes as they originally aired. I thought the funniest cast was Short/Shearer/Crystal. I don't think it's generational--it's just comedy for better or for worse. You might love it or hate it depending on your tastes for the material.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

How about Billy Crystal as Sammy Davis Jr. or Martin Short as Jackie Rogers.

From The Hercules skit: Perhaps I could lift a smaller rock?


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

This just in:

Buckwheat has been shot.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Gonna Get Me a Shotgun


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Chevy Chase interview of Richard Pryor using a word association test that got out of hand was not only classic, but also pushed the envelope of what could be said on TV.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

The show does not seem to do much of anything anymore (exception: d*** in a box). I remember being surprised some years back when I actually found three or four shows in a row worth watching (for an hour). Far more often the show has not failed to dissatisfy with the "Best of" 06/07 being yet another example. 

I only started watching regularly again when I got my PVR and, even with that, it's about 15-20 minutes of entertainment (on a good night) including fast forwarding. Maybe they need a fresh challenger. Early In Living Colour and Mad TV may have helped push the SNL writers but those shows also got tired (I still prefer Mad TV to SNL).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Beej, I share your pain. The early days of SNL were worth the watching, since you never quite knew what would happen. From how Chevy Chase would fall at the intro, to what a Steve Martin, Robin Williams or Andy Kaufman might say/do, there was always something new and unique. I have not watched more than about 10 minutes in years.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

A few weks ago I heard a radio ad for a one-night appearance of the so-called Saturday Night Live Reunion Tour: Joe Piscopo, Victoria Jackson and Guido Sarducci (they didn't even say Don Novello if I remember).


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Beej said:


> ...I still prefer Mad TV to SNL...


As do I, but the past couple of seasons have been pretty spotty and the current cast is somewhat tiresome. 2000-2005 was consistently a good stretch - great cast, great skits. Still, I'll watch it over SNL...


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Classic moments on SNL...

Landshark... nuff said
Bluesbrothers... nuff said
Olympia Grill... nuff said
Weekend Report with Dan Ackroyd and Jane Curtin
Rozanne Rozanna Danna
Father Guido Sarduchi

"Buck Henry getting clipped by John Belushi's Samurai Sword"

Eddy Murphy's Mr Robinson Neighborhood: "The word for today is... Bitch. Go into your mommy's room and say bitch. I'll wait... Did she hit you? If she did... you said it right!"
Eddie Muphy's Gumby and Buckwheat.

A bunch of others come to mind... ie Robin Williams Shiltz commercial, Tim Kazurinsky doing Dr. Jack Badofsky on Weekend Update.

Phil Hartman doing Charles Heston... "Soylent Green is... still made out of people"

More recently the best skits have to have been Celebrity Jeopardy. " The Category is Therapist." Drunken Connery "I'll take The Rapist for $500"


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Cheeseburger? Cheeseburger?? Pepsi? Pepsi?? Chip? Chip??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Those were the days. The new cast must live under very long shadows of SNL cast member from the past.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I enjyed the pathos of "The Scotch Tape Store."

Anybody remember the worst SNL cast that lasted only a couple of weeks? The only name I remember is Denny Dillon.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

gwillikers said:


> Cheeseburger? Cheeseburger?? Pepsi? Pepsi?? Chip? Chip??


I think it was "chee-burger, chee-burger." 

Does anybody remember Julia Louis-Dreyfuss was a player? I recall she had an excellent singing voice.

How many players were Canadian? I recall Martin Short and Dan Ackroyd, but there must be a few I'm forgetting. Guest hosts don't count.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Canadians:

Lorne Michaels, of course
Dan Ackroyd
Martin Short
Paul Schaeffer
Norm MacDonald
Tony Rosato
Robin Duke
Mark McKinney
Mike Meyers

May be others. 

I remember Julia Louis -Dreyfuss doing a really awful recurring skit about a Hispanic woman rating movies with her friend.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

MissGulch said:


> I think it was "chee-burger, chee-burger."
> 
> Does anybody remember Julia Louis-Dreyfuss was a player? I recall she had an excellent singing voice.
> 
> How many players were Canadian? I recall Martin Short and Dan Ackroyd, but there must be a few I'm forgetting. Guest hosts don't count.


 Off the top of my head Norm MacDonald and Mike Meyers


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Briefest--shortest*



Macfury said:


> I enjyed the pathos of "The Scotch Tape Store."
> 
> Anybody remember the worst SNL cast that lasted only a couple of weeks? The only name I remember is Denny Dillon.


Denny Dillon was a cast member for 13 episodes. But she does hold a record for being the shortest cast member ever, at 4'11".


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Canadians:
> 
> Lorne Michaels, of course
> Dan Ackroyd
> ...


Don't know if Phil Hartman counts, born in Brantford and spent part of his childhood there, later became a US citizen. Other than that Peter Ackroyd, Dan's brother and Anthony Michael Hall was in the cast at age 17.

My brush with fame's Mom. In '77 or '78, I gave blood in Toronto. The Red Cross worker who looked after me was chatting and happened to mention how proud she was of her son, Lorne and his hugely successful show down in New York. At the time I remember trying to think of which one of the cast was Lorne Michaels.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Gratuitous--yeah, they count too.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Only a few people remember Lorne Michales teaming with Hart Pommerantz in the late 1960's and early 70s as Hart and Lorne on CBC. Their best skit was a mockumentary on "Dutch Puck Disease," a contagion that was killing Brantford's puck crop. Hart frequently played a beaver.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Don't know if Phil Hartman counts, born in Brantford and spent part of his childhood there, later became a US citizen. Other than that Peter Ackroyd, Dan's brother and Anthony Michael Hall was in the cast at age 17.


Anthony Michael Hall

Born: 14 April 1968, West _Roxbury_, Massachusetts

.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

HowEver: It's just all thos seasons of filming _The Dead Zone_ that get people confused.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Didn't watch the show, but I think the early 90s defined the show for me. Seemed to be lots of good commercials from that era, like Schmitt's Gay, Super Colon Blow, etc...

A stand-out show had to be Teri Hatcher from her Lois and Clark days. I don't think the show lost any steam till the second musical act.

Norm MacDonald didn't care about anyone else on the show, and rarely put in any effort, but seemed to possess great comedic timing. Funny just knowing his brother was chief political correpondent on the CBC.

The Japanese Gameshow sketch with Alec Baldwin, Mike Myers, and Chris Farley was great. Farley was always good as a motivational speaker. Watching the cast lose it while he continued to carry on during a sketch was always a lot of fun.

The biggest shock of a sketch had to be Dana Carvey's "Massive Headwound Harry". Somehow it got by the NBC sensors, and never appeared again on repeats. I think the sketch may have pushed Dana to see how far he could go on ABC with his Dana Carvey Show, which I think lasted a whole 6 episodes -( written by Stephen Colbert, Steve Carrel, Dave Chapelle). Hilarious stuff if you don't get offended easily - alas probably a bit ahead of its time.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

jicon said:


> Funny just knowing his brother was chief political correpondent on the CBC.


I didn't know that. I guess I'll be giggling while watching the news and remembering Norm's comment on some state increasing their standards for college scholarships. 

Something like: "It's unfortunate because it's the idiots that will be hurt by this."

Macdonald was probably my favourite Weekend Update anchor. When he was off, it was uncomfortable to watch, but when he got it right, hilarious.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Fred Garvin, Male Prostitute


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Martin Short as the lawyer in that 60 minutes piece. Toy company lawsuit. The sweating and that cigarette. Hilarious!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Martin Short as the lawyer in that 60 minutes piece. Toy company lawsuit. The sweating and that cigarette. Hilarious!


"Is it me? Is it me? It's him, right?"


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Here is the script:

60 Minutes


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This is cute (obviously a later edit). The Short/Shearer Kennedy-free original must be out there somewhere.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOLBQxk72NY


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Who has hosted the most?

Steve Martin, Alec Baldwin, with some interesting guests.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NqgE6ZNCVo


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

"This is just something you're saying." That's hilarious!

Also, the Male Synchronized Swimming Routine:

YouTube - Men's Synchronized Swimming

"I'm not that strong a swimmer...."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

And he wears a life vest. Classic.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

HowEver said:


> GA said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if Phil Hartman counts, born in Brantford and spent part of his childhood there, later became a US citizen. Other than that Peter Ackroyd, Dan's brother and Anthony Michael Hall was in the cast at age 17.
> ...


Whoops, don't know where I came up with that one.   I have to quit reading 8 web pages at once, it's making me cross-eyed.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Macfury said:


> "This is just something you're saying." That's hilarious!
> 
> Also, the Male Synchronized Swimming Routine:
> 
> ...


Martin Short just cracks me up. Like when played the banjo playing kid in the Deliverance skit. Although that was SCTV, not SNL.
I wonder if that video clip is available somewhere?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

willikers: yeah, that was a promo for a Count Floyd talk show. They'd cut in with a comment like: "The Kid from Deliverance is right--NFL stars should submit to a salary cap," then cut away to Short looking dumb and saying nothing.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Sprockets
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXgJThe_kpE


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The Sprockets episode I liked best was "Germany's Most Disturbing Home Videos."

YouTube - germany's most disturbing home videos


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you for these works of art. Now I am as happy as a little girl.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Is there a resource listing which players were on the show during which season? I'm watching season one right now, and some of my favourites are missing. I want to see Hans and Franz, Eddie Murphy and Billy Crystal.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturday_Night_Live



MissGulch said:


> Is there a resource listing which players were on the show during which season? I'm watching season one right now, and some of my favourites are missing. I want to see Hans and Franz, Eddie Murphy and Billy Crystal.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

MissGulch said:


> some of my favourites are missing. I want to see Hans and Franz, Eddie Murphy and Billy Crystal.


Here's one they didn't kill, though not the one I was looking for.

COMEDY: Eddie Murphy - Mr. Robinson's Neighbourhood (SNL)... - Humor & Komedie - 123video


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I also loved Patrick Stewart's hosting gig of SNL. From the "If it ain't Scottish, it's crap!" to the "Love Boat Enterprise" - great job!


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Ackroyd & Newman in E. Buzz Miller's Art Classics. "it's a classic!"


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

So many great skits. Unfortunately, most of the links indicate NBC has removed many of the YouTube videos for copyright reasons. Spoilsports. Didn't we all pay our cable bills when they were originally broadcast? Wouldn't that make them public domain now? Just a thought.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I busted a gasket today when I checked out an old unmarked VHS tape I had recorded in the 1990s. Stuck on the end of the tape was "Def Jam Magic Show" with Chris Rock as a foul-mouthed guy with a rabbit in a hat, and Tim Meadows trying to saw Ellen Cleghorne in half.


----------

